# Echelon Conspiracy,in theaters 2/27/09



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I saw the previews of this film for the first time a little while ago...looks like it may be pretty good. 
It stars Martin Sheen,Ving Rhames,Ed Burns,Jonathan Pryce,Shane West and Tamara Feldman.
The movie,from After Dark Films and Mobicom Entertainment,has not been rated yet.

http://www.echelonconspiracy.com/


----------

